# Vektormaske kopieren



## pauschpage (12. Juli 2003)

Hallo

Ich habe in PHotoshop eine Form erstellt, und auf diese Form sollte ein Foto zugeschnitten hinpassen, dass mach ich dann etwas transparent.

Nun ist meine Frage, wie ich dieses Fotos genau so zuschneide, wie bei der Form.

Die Form enthält eine Vektormaske. Nun dachte ich mir, dass ich diese zum Foto einfach kopiere, aber so einfach ist das nicht, weil ich nicht weiß wie man das macht.

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee?

MFg
Chrsitian


----------



## nanda (12. Juli 2003)

Nix schneiden.

1. Du füllst Deine Form mit irgendeiner Farbe. Alles andere drumherum ist transparent. 
2. Auf die Ebene darüber legst Du Dein Foto. 
3. Du klickst mit gedrückter Alt-Taste in der Ebenenpalette auf den Strich zwischen der Formebene und der Fotoebene. 

Jetzt sind beide gruppiert und Dein Foto passt wie angegossen in die Form. Das Foto kannst Du jetzt noch nach Belieben verschieben, skalieren oder gegen ein anderes Foto austauschen. Oder Du veränderst einfach mit dem Pinsel die Form Deiner Form.

Wenn das Foto leicht transparent sein soll, nicht  die Deckkraft der Fotoebene reduzieren sondern die Deckkraft der Formebene.


----------

